# George Follmer Classic



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a picture of the track.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

ASRL podium









Spec Stock podium









For the Big Rig IROC race we turned up the voltage in order to increase the level of mayhem.


----------

